# what other evidence do we need to supply for a spouse visa



## mrs brown (Jul 5, 2011)

i have supplied
copy of the marriage
sent medical results
sent police check results from the UK and from Australia
sent copy of my birth certificate
sent copy of my passport
sent 2 witness statements
sent 2 statements about ourselves 
sent a copy of my husbands first marriage
sent a copy of my husbands second marriage
sent a copy of my husbands first divorce
sent a copy of my husbands second divorce 
sent a copy of when my husband first arrived in Australia 
sent a copy of my husbands passport 
We are in the 1st procedure and have been here for 4 months now so i have another 5 months to go before the 2nd stage starts or is that when we have been living together for 2 years i was here for a year on a Tourist visa


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

**Now I have read your previous posts, and it seems you have already applied for the partner visa. Since you have already applied, you in fact applied for 2 visas at once (the partner visas are granted in 2 stages)*

- You apply for a partner visa (it is a combined application for two visas)
- Temporary residency is granted
- 2 years after _you first applied_, you will be re-assessed to see if the relationship is still genuine and ongoing
---- for example if you applied in June 2011, no matter when the temporary residence is granted, you will be considered for permanent residency in June 2013
- Permanent residency will be granted

You have provided the main important documents, but you're missing all of the evidence, did you provide evidence with your application?:
_*Financial aspects
Evidence will be required that you and your partner share financial commitments and responsibilities, including:*
• evidence of any joint ownership of real estate or other major assets (for example, cars, appliances) and any joint liabilities (for example, loans, insurance);
• sharing of finances;
• legal commitments that you and your partner have undertaken as a couple;
• evidence that you and your partner have operated joint bank accounts for a reasonable period of time; or
• sharing of household bills and expenses.
*The nature of the household
You will be asked to provide evidence that you and your partner share responsibilities
within your household, including:*
• your living arrangements;
• a statement outlining the basis on which responsibility for housework is distributed;
• joint ownership or joint rental of the residence in which you live;
• joint utilities accounts (electricity, gas, telephone);
• joint responsibility for bills for day-to-day living expenses;
• joint responsibility for children; or
• correspondence addressed to both you and your partner at the same address.
*Social context of the relationship
How your relationship with your partner is seen by your friends and family will be considered including:*
• evidence that you and your partner are generally accepted as a couple socially (for example, joint invitations, going out together, friends and acquaintances in common);
• the assessment of your friends and acquaintances about the nature of your relationship (see 'Statutory declarations' on page 27);
• evidence that you and your partner have declared your relationship to government bodies, commercial/public institutions or authorities;
• statutory declarations made by your or your partner's parents, family members, relatives and other friends;
• joint membership of organisations or groups;
• evidence of joint participation in sporting, cultural or social activities; or
• joint travel.
Note: Providing only statutory declarations from your and your partner's parents, family members, relatives and other friends is not normally sufficient to evidence your relationship.
*The nature of your commitment to each other
Factors that could assist in evidencing mutual commitment between you and your partner include:*
• knowledge of each other's personal circumstances (for example, background and family situation, which could be established at interview);
• intention that your relationship will be long-term (for example, the extent to which you have combined your affairs);
• the terms of your wills; or
• correspondence and itemised phone accounts to show that contact was maintained during any period of separation.
_

Page 41 of the partner migration booklet:
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1127.pdf


----------



## mrs brown (Jul 5, 2011)

SarahM thank you for the information will they be needing all of those or just some of them


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

mrs brown said:


> SarahM thank you for the information will they be needing all of those or just some of them


If you have already applied for the partner visa you don't need to provide these anymore. When the 2 years has passed since you applied, they'll ask for some evidence that you're still a genuine couple but you don't need as much as the first time.
I am correct in assuming that you have already applied for the partner visa?


----------



## mrs brown (Jul 5, 2011)

yes i have applied for the spouse visa they have given me a bridging visa A


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

mrs brown said:


> yes i have applied for the spouse visa they have given me a bridging visa A


Ok, then just keep all of your evidence in a folder, don't throw out receipts, banks statements, evidence like the ones you provided in your initial visa application. (You did provide evidence of your relationship in your initial application, didn't you?)

2 years after the date you applied for the partner visa, that's when they'll ask for some more evidence that you are still together, but you won't need to give as much evidence as you did the first time. They'll explain what they want when they contact you in 2 years by letter.


----------



## mrs brown (Jul 5, 2011)

SarahM yes we provided evidence of our relationship in my initial application


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

mrs brown said:


> SarahM yes we provided evidence of our relationship in my initial application


Great  Well the hard part is over, you just have to wait now, I hope your visa comes soon


----------



## mrs brown (Jul 5, 2011)

SarahM Thank you we both also hope that our visa will come soon


----------

